# Transmission fluid flush/change



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

Whats up Guys!,

hey i need some info,i hav a 99 altima gle,it had 88,000 miles when i bought it,i didnt know the previous owner maintaince habits(scary huh.he atleast changed the oil,no sludge anywhere in engine),what i need to know,is i now have 150000 miles,i have done the transmission drain,fill drive a few thousand miles,drain again thing now 4 times to make sure my tranny is up to par,im gonna do it one last time,then every 30000 like manual says,what i would like to know is there a big difference in 
dexron 3 transmission fliuids out there,i was thinking of using the "valvoline Max Life" ATF,i hear good and bad things about this fluid,hear its not good on other makes,anyone know if i should use it,or bust out for nissan fluid,i want flawless shift quality,and i hear some trannys are "sensitive" to different fluids-ADVICE From Anyone!!!

BillyFrazier


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

On the older Nissans we just use bulk tranny fluid cause they didn't require the different types that they do now. As long as you keep on the changes you should be ok.


----------



## Campbell1205 (Jun 26, 2009)

*What about my 2006 Altima....*

Dipstick say only use nissan fluid type d. called the dealership and they said the same thing. Said it might not even pull out of park if ANY other fluid is used. I called transmission shop and they said they use a bulk fluid and it would be about $90.00 to flush 14 qts...Dealership said $200 + for same flush... What do you think? Thanks Mike


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

first you NEVER FLUSH a transmission with machine,google it,its ruins transmisssions left and right,DEXRON 3 is approved in my cars owners manual as an approved fluid,NEVER HAVE IT FLUSHED you will regret it 5000 dollors later


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

That's not true, I do it every day and have never had a car come back due to a blown tranny. As long as you use the right fluid you'll be fine.

The only reason it would kill a tranny is if it has 100K+ on it and you've never changed the fluid ever. Then at that point you deserve to blow your tranny for being that neglectful.


----------

